# Tila Tequila: Verliebt in Kristen Stewart!



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Tila Tequila: Verliebt in Kristen Stewart!
Bei ihr schlägt Tilas bisexuelles Herz höher​*

Kristen Stewart (21) steht auf Frauen ? Was wir noch nicht wussten, verrät uns Tila Tequila (28) in einem Interview mit dem UsMagazine. Auf ihrem „Gaydar“ hat sie Kristens ‘lesbische Schwingungen‘ wahrgenommen  und sich sofort in den Twilight-Star verliebt. 

„Kristen ist sehr interessant und meine Traumfrau“, schwärmt „Miss Tila“, wie Tila Tequila ab jetzt genannt werden will. Warum „Miss Tila“? - Ist doch klar: Klingt doch viel seriöser und passt damit doch viel besser zum Partygirl!

Insgeheim scheint Miss Tila aber zu ahnen, dass das mit ihr und Kristen nichts werden wird. „Ich bin Single, aber nicht auf der Suche nach Liebe. Denn erst wenn man aufhört zu suchen, findet man sie“, äußert die nun seriöse Miss Tila weise. Wenigstens das scheint sie aus ihrer Reality-TV-Show „A Shot at Love“ gelernt zu haben. Wünschen wir ihr, dass ihr die neu gewonnene Weisheit nicht wieder abhandenkommt. 

*Naja 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

Die hat ein Rad ab


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

hmm, klingt nach Friseurliteratur  Aber Tila muss es ja wissen


----------



## jean58 (16 Sep. 2010)

wenns nicht klappt springe ich gern ein


----------



## itsjustme (16 Sep. 2010)

Und immerhin hat Tila es damit in die Medien geschafft, das ist doch auch schon was, gell?


----------

